# MAC Damascus



## jflores (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, I received my Takayuki Grand Cheff and they perform marvelously. I had every intention of ordering the 10.5" MAC bread knife on Monday to go with, but when I went to the Cutlery and More website, they were advertising new MAC Damascus line. So I went ahead and ordered the 9" bread knife from that line, just to see if it would be worth the buzz. That and my wife likes the look of Damascus, so I figured I'd have to own at least one.

Got the knife today, and I'm pretty impressed. Comes in a nice box (and for the price, it should), and the overall fit and finish is excellent. The handle is a nice and stout, and is very comfortable to grip. The edge on this thing is razor sharp, just touching a fingertip or so along the edge to see was a dangerous affair. Unfortunately, at this time, I don't have a loaf of bread to cut in the house, I'll have to pick one up this weekend at the store. 

I don't know how it compares to the older 10.5" model, but other than the thick handle and Damascus effect, it seems about the same. The graphics on the side are different, monochromatic and very sleek looking. Considering that this knife is about two times the price of the original, its not going to be for everyone, and it is not the value choice by far. I may indeed purchase the 10.5" "plain" model for comparison, being as its pretty cheap and gives a little extra length should I need it. Overall though, the MAC Damascus line does seem like a good proposition to someone who wants a good sharp knife and doesn't want to pay $400 a knife for another brand's Damascus look.


----------

